# Silkie Roosters Anyone



## bethh (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey,

I'm considering rehoming my Silkie roosters.  I can't seem to get any hens.  Out of the 6 silkies that I've gotten all have been roosters.  I'd love some hens but I'm not up for raising more chicks to only turn out to be more roosters.  If you are near me and are interested, please let me know.  I'm going to reach out to the guy that took 3 of my original roosters.  He is the one who also brought me 2 chicks thinking they were pullets.  He may take them all back.  By the way, 2 are white and one the speckled.  The speckled and a young white are the offspring of my original roosters and nephews to my one original silkie, Elvis.


----------



## Granny Heeney (Jan 18, 2019)

I'd take that first fellow in a heartbeat but Gramps would wring my neck  ROFL  He's precious!


----------



## bethh (Jan 18, 2019)

Granny Heeney said:


> I'd take that first fellow in a heartbeat but Gramps would wring my neck  ROFL  He's precious!


If you change your mind, let me know.


----------



## Granny Heeney (Jan 18, 2019)

If you were just down the road from me, I'd have already sneaked over and snagged him  LOL  The more I think about it, the more I think he'd be a great buddy for Mollie, my Crested Cream Silkie Bar, heeheehee!


----------



## Rammy (Jan 19, 2019)

Can you order some silkies?


----------



## bethh (Jan 23, 2019)

Rammy said:


> Can you order some silkies?


Only straight run, which has been my problem.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 23, 2019)

Bummer.


----------

